# Boa And Python Pics..



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Just thought i would throw some pics up of some of my snakes for you all to see..     Enjoy!!!!

   First up "Delilah" BCI, 7 1/2ft, huge heavey girl..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

And another of "Delilah".....


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Next 2 up "Cypher", my Argentine x colombian boa..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

"Cypher" again..... Under a year old and over 3ft..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

:} Next up "Psycho" Jungle X Diamond python.. Hes a real pretty boy pics do him no justice..... Hes in the blue in this one..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

And another,, Ahhhh my fav branch to hang on...;P


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

My Tiger Retic python, "Seth", just turned a year old and is a few inches over 6ft...


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

:}  I have several Ball Pythons so i picked this one, its Cassies and she has the prettiest markings and color...


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow are we not pretty.. hehehe!! Albino corn snake baby..


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

This is "Coco Smoochie" one of the rescue boas commin in... check out the stripes on her sides..


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 22, 2003)

Beautiful snakes.  That's an interesting pattern on the ball python.
Mike


----------



## BigSam (Apr 22, 2003)

* Boa And Python Pics..*

Nice snakes,   I really like that ball python of yours he is cool.  Just how many Ball pythons do you have??   I also like that Red tail boa of yours "Coco Smoochie"here is one pic of my Ball python.


----------



## Bry (Apr 22, 2003)

Beautiful snakes. 

Bry


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks guys, B sam, try like 6 BP's heres a pic from awhile back on cleaning day,, there is only 5 in the pic but there was 7 in the holding tank.. thats where we put them all so we could clean all there cages at the same time...


----------



## Bearacuda42 (Apr 22, 2003)

Heres another pic of Cypher, my Argentine cross boa.. he has the capabilaty of changing from light with peach colors to very dark grayish with black tones when hes mad or just after hes eattin, or just after he sheds he gets a real pretty light color,, hes one cool boa but man can he be a real bluffer sometimes.. Hisses and puffs up like hes one tough boy..but pick him up and take him out and hes fine..


----------



## Grael (Apr 23, 2003)

sweet boas my mate keeps boas...he has a 5foot male called khan which is lush


----------



## Craig (Apr 26, 2003)

beautiful snakes. i thought i was the only one who kept big snakes on the forum. i sold my 15' tiger not to long ago. i miss her, but i think it is unrealistic for a college student to have more than one big snake.  plus multiple other pets which require a lot of time.


----------

